# Wacom Bamboo Fun: MacOSX



## Mesalline (Dec 25, 2008)

Today for christmas I got a Wacom Bamboo: Fun Graphics Tablet. I'm installing it now but I can't seem to be able to use the track pad on my MacBook when the tablets plugged in. 
Can anyone help please? Cheers 
Best wishes x

(p.s. Sorry if this is in the wrong section!)


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

I haven't bought a tablet yet, but I'm guessing it is considered a mouse by the computer so the first thing I would check is System Preferences->Keyboard & Mouse->Ignore trackpad when mouse is present. System Preferences might be in your dock, but if not you could find it in the Applications->Utilities folder or in the Apple menu.


----------



## Mesalline (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks, I just figured that out the same time you posted haha  
I've come across another problem...(Damn I hate technology!) I can't seem to be able to adjust the pressure sensitivity. It's far too sensitive for my liking, for instance you have to press -really- lightly on the tablet to get a thin line. It's not showing up in system preferences with the other options, nor is it on any of the disks.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you restart the Mac after installing the software that came with it? Sometimes these things will not show up until after a restart as they will not fulling install until you shut down the computer.


----------



## Mesalline (Dec 25, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> Did you restart the Mac after installing the software that came with it? Sometimes these things will not show up until after a restart as they will not fulling install until you shut down the computer.


Yeah I restarted it twice and It's still not coming up


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is there a seperate program in the Applications or Utilities folder?


----------



## Mesalline (Dec 25, 2008)

ah, I've got it working, I still can't find the actual pressure sensitivity option but if I move the tip feel and the eraser feel options then it's sort of the same thing
Thanks everyone =)


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Tip feel should be the pressure sensitivity option. Glad to hear the problem is solved.


----------



## Mesalline (Dec 25, 2008)

shuuhen said:


> Tip feel should be the pressure sensitivity option. Glad to hear the problem is solved.


Ah it is? I just thought it was a substitute option until i found it. This is even better 
Many thanks.


----------

